# Soldier fights fine for sharing pig



## Michael OLeary (9 Jul 2010)

And the latest soldier in the news for something completely unrelated to the fact that he is in the CF:

*Soldier fights fine for sharing pig*
http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/07/09/14656501.html



> OTTAWA - A Carlsbad Springs man was just being neighbourly when he shared a side of pork with a friend.
> 
> Now he is going to trial in an Ottawa court on charges under Ontario's food safety laws.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tank Troll (9 Jul 2010)

See this is the problem with our injustice system. Mr Tijssen isn't allowed to kill his own animal and share it with a friend or other people for that matter. It is against the law. Yet that hateful little Arse from the other thread is allowed to spout crap and racist remarks for years before some one does something about it. 
How in the hell did we get to this point????


----------



## Rogo (9 Jul 2010)

I could maybe understand this if he was distributing for monetary gain, but it sounds like he is just being neighbourly.   Does this mean we need liquor licenses to sit on the porch with a friend if i provide him with a beer?


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jul 2010)

And we have Clifford Olson sitting in a pen threatening to sue if he doesn't receive his old age pension. ???

Which planet are we on?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jul 2010)

Your responsibilities under the Meat Regulation
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/food/inspection/meatinsp/resp-under-meat.htm



> In Ontario, no one can sell, transport, deliver or distribute meat unless:
> 
> * The animal was inspected prior to slaughter (antemortem), approval for slaughter in accordance with the Meat Regulation, and the carcass was inspected following slaughter (post-mortem) and was approved for use as food in accordance with the Meat Regulation or the regulations under the Meat Inspection Act (Canada);
> * The animal was slaughtered in a plant operated by a provincially licensed operator or a federally registered establishment; and
> ...





> *Can I slaughter my own animals to feed my family?*
> 
> Yes, provided you comply with on of the following options.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> How in the hell did we get to this point????



Charter of Human Rights.  Human Rights Commission.  Political Correctness.  No Victims Rights.  Those are just a few steps we have taken to the extreme.  There are more that make one sound like a racist, bigot, paranoid, etc. when they bring up Anti-White, Anti-Establishment, Forced Bilingualism, "Center of the Universe" (Toronto), and so many other things that are destroying the values that we built this country on.  Values that have allowed to be overruled by religious and social problems inherited from recent refugees and immigrants from troubled nations.  Accepting refugees and immigrants with open arms is fine, if they intend to accept our values; values that we hope is what brought them here.  Accepting refugees and immigrants with open arms and allowing them to recreate their problems, prejudices, etc. from the nation that they are escaping from has not proven to be wise.  Honour killings come to mind, as does social hatred between different ethnic groups.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Charter of Human Rights.  Human Rights Commission.  Political Correctness.  No Victims Rights.  Those are just a few steps we have taken to the extreme.  There are more that make one sound like a racist, bigot, paranoid, etc. when they bring up Anti-White, Anti-Establishment, Forced Bilingualism, "Center of the Universe" (Toronto), and so many other things that are destroying the values that we built this country on.  Values that have allowed to be overruled by religious and social problems inherited from recent refugees and immigrants from troubled nations.  Accepting refugees and immigrants with open arms is fine, if they intend to accept our values; values that we hope is what brought them here.  Accepting refugees and immigrants with open arms and allowing them to recreate their problems, prejudices, etc. from the nation that they are escaping from has not proven to be wise.  Honour killings come to mind, as does social hatred between different ethnic groups.



Well done George, you've discovered the unified theory of intolerance.

 :

This was a simple thread about meat regulatory laws.


----------



## Tank Troll (9 Jul 2010)

Does this apply to wild animals that have been hunted and killed also?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jul 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Does this apply to wild animals that have been hunted and killed also?



Good question, you might find your answer here.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jul 2010)

Next thing is we won't be able to share a case of beer or other beverage with friends after they help you move..or they can't help you move because you don't have Workman's Comp or aren't providing proper personal safety equipment.
So, I have to BUY my FEDERALLY inspected meat from a legal butcher who is LICENSED by the government to properly inspect, slaughter and butcher my meat for me, but I can't go shot it myself and give some excess to friends?  Now that is stupid?  
BTW, what happened to the 18kg of seized meat?   
I think George is right, this planet is going to heck in a hand basket and we're letting the government do it for us!


My  :2c:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jul 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Does this apply to wild animals that have been hunted and killed also?



It wouldn't surprise me. Years ago when I was in Cold Lake I managed to knock down a good size buck when out hunting. I had it butchered and took the resulting sausages home to my Mom in Saskatchewan. Only later did I learn that I was supposed to get a license and pay a fee to transport it from one province to another.


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jul 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> It wouldn't surprise me. Years ago when I was in Cold Lake I managed to knock down a good size buck when out hunting. I had it butchered and took the resulting sausages home to my Mom in Saskatchewan. Only later did I learn that I was supposed to get a license and pay a fee to transport it from one province to another.



No problem there because you ate the evidence. ;D
But what about fish......I suppose I would be allowed to take fish from our polluted rivers and lakes
and share them with just about anybody.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jul 2010)

Had I been living in Ontario, I would have been committing an offence when I raised for slaughter my four pigs last summer.  


Wow, Nanny State gone crazy, and the police aren't busy enough?  These are consenting adults sharing meat "of another type", yet are forbidden to do so?  

It's not like he was selling it on the corner or whatever.  I think, as a society, we truly have jumped the shark.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jul 2010)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I could maybe understand this if he was distributing for monetary gain, but it sounds like he is just being neighbourly.   Does this mean we need liquor licenses to sit on the porch with a friend if i provide him with a beer?



Shhh don't give them ideas :


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jul 2010)

Unfortunately, this is another case of a bunch of city-born bureaucrats in Toronto who have never eaten food that hadn't came from a store and who think the idea of someone butchering their own food and giving it to friends and family as something completely alien and needs to be controlled/stopped.  

And God help you, if you try to rise to many turkeys/chickens/milk and don't belong to the relevant farm marketing board because you may wake up and find the cops coming through your front door!


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jul 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> It wouldn't surprise me. Years ago when I was in Cold Lake I managed to knock down a good size buck when out hunting. I had it butchered and took the resulting sausages home to my Mom in Saskatchewan. Only later did I learn that I was supposed to get a license and pay a fee to transport it from one province to another.




*Hunt Ontario* 
http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/stdprodconsume/groups/lr/@mnr/@fw/documents/document/mnr_e001284.pdf

Abstract

This guide provides everything you need to plan your hunt in Ontario, including information about moose, deer, wild turkey, black bear, bow hunting, muzzleloaders, waterfowl, upland gamebirds, small game, regulation and contacts.

Citation

Date Published:	  	April 24, 2001
Delivery Agent:	  	Ontario Government, Ministry of Natural Resources
Author:	  	Fish & Wildlife Branch



> Moose, deer, bear, and furbearing mammals are subject to export regulations and require a provincial export permit. Furbearing mammals include, but are not limited to, wolves, raccoons, coyotes, and red fox. A fee is charged for a non-resident’s export permit for moose, deer, and bear.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> These are consenting adults sharing meat "of another type", yet are forbidden to do so?
> 
> It's not like he was selling it on the corner or whatever.  I think, as a society, we truly have jumped the shark.




I was going to go there but wasn't to sure how the forum would take it.  And I think that's illegal too, somehow...somewhere ???


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jul 2010)

Hey some here in the centre of the known universe are working on changing that 8)

http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/421205


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jul 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey some here in the centre of the known universe are working on changing that 8)
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/421205



And the milk producer quoted in the news article was acquitted.

And we don't yet know how the meat case will be resolved.

But let's not allow any facts get in the way of a good collective rant against laws or regulations in our society.  We're only missing someone blaming the Liberals, and then someone else pointing out that the Conservatives were in charge when one of the laws was drafted, and then we can wait for someone to connect it all to the gun registry ......


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And the milk producer quoted in the news article was acquitted.
> 
> And we don't yet know how the meat case will be resolved.
> 
> But let's not allow any facts get in the way of a good collective rant against laws or regulations in our society.  We're only missing someone blaming the Liberals, and then someone else pointing out that the Conservatives were in charge when one of the laws was drafted, and then we can wait for someone to connect it all to the gun registry ......



We could then compile a book with chapters on: meat regulations, Dairy regulations, the Gun registry, etc. and publish it to keep Mike's site up for the next thousand years and teeshirts for all site members.    ;D


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey some here in the centre of the known universe are working on changing that 8)
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/421205



I have seen this in other places as well, particularly in the recent amalgamations of large rural areas into large metropolitan areas.  A large number of farms, formerly considered rural, became metropolitan areas.  Suddenly rural residents found themselves with a large number of municipal bylaws that did not allow them to keep their 'rural practices'.   Questions about having chickens, goats and pigs are now being raised at Municipal Councils.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jul 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey some here in the centre of the known universe are working on changing that 8)
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/421205



I have actually been interested in this.  I would to keep some for the eggs, and teach the kids about life.  Still is illegal, however this is a good blog about raising somein Toronto, under the chicken wire, so to speak;

http://torontochickens.com/Toronto_Chickens/Blog/Blog.html

dileas

tess


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jul 2010)

Just listening to Mike Stafford at  640 AM  (Toronto radio station) and it sounds like this will be a topic of discussion sometime in the next three hours.


----------



## Loachman (10 Jul 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> We're only missing someone blaming the Liberals, and then someone else pointing out that the Conservatives were in charge when one of the laws was drafted, and then we can wait for someone to connect it all to the gun registry ......



I can do that for you.

But I am really hoping that I was not the only one who, upon seeing the title of this thread, thought "Great, another "inappropriate relationship" hits the headlines.


----------



## captloadie (12 Jul 2010)

Back to the original story, you have to wonder what he did to p*** off the neighbour that reported him. I mean, they had to know exactly the when and where to have the cops stop the other neighbour as they were leaving. 

I do agree that the law is obscene. We grew up butchering all our own meat, and heaven forbid evening "sharing" it with family and friends (and maybe a local store once or twice).


----------



## Retired AF Guy (12 Jul 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Back to the original story, you have to wonder what he did to p*** off the neighbour that reported him. I mean, they had to know exactly the when and where to have the cops stop the other neighbour as they were leaving.



And that is the 54 dollar question!


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Jul 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Back to the original story, you have to wonder what he did to p*** off the neighbour that reported him. I mean, they had to know exactly the when and where to have the cops stop the other neighbour as they were leaving.



Maybe he gave the guy the 'back half' of the pig?  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jul 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Maybe he gave the guy the 'back half' of the pig?  ;D


Yes, I get the joke, but....
Ham.  That's from the back end!    ;D


----------



## Jungle (13 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There are more that make one sound like a racist, bigot, paranoid, etc. when they bring up Anti-White, Anti-Establishment, *Forced Bilingualism*, "Center of the Universe" (Toronto), and so many other things that are *destroying the values that we built this country on*.



Bilingualism is destroying the values that we built this country on ??   : 

Bilingualism is not forced, it is encouraged.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (13 Jul 2010)

We can largely thank the lobbying actions of big agribusiness who aim to control our nation's food supply from field to butcher's counter for such legislation that will cite 'safety' concerns for barring small scale mom & pop farms from selling their goods.

Food, Inc. is a big eye opener as to how big agribusiness has bullied its way into such a position of power.  Whilst the documentary is very US specific, the multinationals that are cited in the US have Canadian operations or Canadian controlled equivalents, which have very similar operating standards.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food,_Inc.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2010)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Bilingualism is destroying the values that we built this country on ??   :
> 
> Bilingualism is not forced, it is encouraged.



I prefer it as being encouraged and something that a person honestly wants to be.  I feel that if they enjoy learning, as opposed to being forced, that they learn much quicker and proficiently.

Federal, Provincial, and now Municipal, governments are "encouraging" it by legislating it into job applications.  Merit now means you are fluent in "Canada's two official languages", not that you are capable in the job you are applying for.  I know of many who are multilingual, but not considered bilingual in Canada, as they either do not speak French or do not speak English.   Go figure.


----------



## Jungle (13 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Merit now means you are fluent in "Canada's two official languages", not that you are capable in the job you are applying for.



Wrong... show me one job where being bilingual is the only pre-requisite.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I know of many who are multilingual, but not considered bilingual in Canada, as they either do not speak French or do not speak English.   Go figure.



As you mentionned, there are 2 official languages in this country; serving a person in Spanish or Korean at a government counter is not a requirement, although nice to have.

And don't worry, I hold the same discourse with Francos who have the same opinion as you.

If you ever have to visit a hospital or a courtroom in Québec (or a butcher shop, to return to the topic here...), you will likely be very glad that a lot of people make the effort to learn English, and that all the documentation produced by the provincial govt is bilingual.


----------



## Kilo_302 (13 Jul 2010)

> We can largely thank the lobbying actions of big agribusiness who aim to control our nation's food supply from field to butcher's counter for such legislation that will cite 'safety' concerns for barring small scale mom & pop farms from selling their goods.
> 
> Food, Inc. is a big eye opener as to how big agribusiness has bullied its way into such a position of power.  Whilst the documentary is very US specific, the multinationals that are cited in the US have Canadian operations or Canadian controlled equivalents, which have very similar operating standards.



A good point. While government regulation has become way too lax to police the likes of Cargill and others, it has become more restricting for small farmers and other citizens. The genesis of our food production regulations may well lie in the fact that not everyone is qualified to butcher and sell meat, but those regulations have now become an instrument of the few corporations involved in most of the food production in Canada. We need smart government regulation, not inflexible "across the board" laws, but we also can't just trust the Cargill's of the world  to regulate themselves.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2010)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Wrong... show me one job where being bilingual is the only pre-requisite.



Not as an only pre-requisite, but as "imperative".




			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> If you ever have to visit a hospital or a courtroom in Québec (or a butcher shop, to return to the topic here...), you will likely be very glad that a lot of people make the effort to learn English, and that all the documentation produced by the provincial govt is bilingual.



Not all, as there are many complaints in the NCR that Gatineau is not providing bilingual service and documentation in some issues..    How many constructions zones provide bilingual signage for non-Franco tourists to understand?  What about the "Language Police" harassing the people in the Pontiac?   At the same time, I noticed in Toronto that the majority of signage, etc. was English only, so this works both ways.   

Unless the pig in question or the persons who butchered the pig or received the meat was bilingual, we have strayed way off topic.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jul 2010)

Of course, when I read the title my first thought was "What happened at Sweetwaters?"


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Ham.  Proscuitto.  That's from the back end - as opposed to "picnic ham" from the shoulder a.k.a. "pork butt" to some!    ;D


Fixed that for you - yeah, as a foodie, I don't have enough to do.  ;D



			
				Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> While government regulation has become way too lax to police the likes of Cargill and others, it has become more restricting for small farmers and other citizens. The genesis of our food production regulations may well lie in the fact that not everyone is qualified to butcher and sell meat, but those regulations have now become an instrument of the few corporations involved in most of the food production in Canada. We need smart government regulation, not inflexible "across the board" laws, but we also can't just trust the Cargill's of the world  to regulate themselves.


Sadly, though, guess who probably contributes more to political campaigns: Big Ag Inc., or individual farmers?


----------

